# Forum Home Renovation Asbestos  Asbestos Remediators - Crawlspace

## DirtyCoast

This morning I have remediators coming to do a crawl space under a 120 year old home.  Any suggestions besides the heck out of their way and let them do their job?

----------


## DirtyCoast

Well, the good news is, the remediation went well and they were able to remove everything under the house and spay down the sealant all in one day.   The semi-bad news is, they tugged on a pipe and inadvertently caused a weak corroded joint at a ball valve to leak. Sh*t happens.    The truth is, that entire run was scheduled to be replaced with copper next week anyway along with the installation of two on-demand water heaters.  So it's not a big deal, other than not having the water on right now.  We got 99 problems, and this pipe is only one.

----------


## Uncle Bob

*I love it when a plan comes together    *

----------


## DirtyCoast

> *I love it when a plan comes together *

----------


## joynz

> Well, the good news is, the remediation went well and they were able to remove everything under the house and spay down the sealant all in one day.   The semi-bad news is, they tugged on a pipe and inadvertently caused a weak corroded joint at a ball valve to leak. Sh*t happens.    The truth is, that entire run was scheduled to be replaced with copper next week anyway along with the installation of two on-demand water heaters.  So it's not a big deal, other than not having the water on right now.  We got 99 problems, and this pipe is only one.

  What was the asbestos in the crawl space?

----------


## DirtyCoast

Yes.  A few scattered leftover pieces from pipe insulation. House is from the 1890s, so it had a radiator system for heating.

----------

